

Goosh: Google Interactive Shell - cmagahern
http://goosh.org/

======
yayadarsh
This is actually a wonderful invention. I am going to try to use this
exclusively as a search engine, it seems productive.

------
makecheck
Neat!

I tried to "cd images" and "cd video" and it changed to those kinds of search
results. Even "clear" works to blank out the page. :)

